# SHIP -John George



## Explorer7073 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been trying to find information on a ship named "JOHN GEORGE" which I would assume to be a sailing vessel.
My great grandfather was a crew member and deserted the ship along with two others when it arrived in Port Adelaide 30 July 1873.
I know no other details about the ship so was hoping that someone can assist. My great grandfather stayed in Sth Australia, getting his captains ticket and owned a number of ketches. His three sons also obtained their captains ticket and operated in Sth Aust and Tasmanian waters.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning, John George, ON 62474, Barque built by Lumsden of Sunderland 07.1868, 369 tons, 124.8ft x 28.0ft x 17.4ft owner J. Doxford and the Capt. M. Barron. All from 1873 Lloyd's Register.
Ted.


----------



## Explorer7073 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for that, it is certainly a start


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

There are two ships of the same name which fit the bill and which were sailing at the same time. One is the vessel ON 62474, shown by Ted above, the other is ON 6485. Brief details for both are listed here:http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/viewimages?regtype=MNL&year=1870&name=JOHN GEORGE&steamsail=Sail&page=205.
The good news is that crew agreements for both vessels survive and are available here: https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php
You'll see for the latter vessel that not only is the crew agreement available but also the official log. If your ancestor was on this ship (ON 6485) there is likely to be an entry concerning his desertion. For the vessel ON 62474 only the crew agreement survives but at least it will tell you if your ancestor was on board and any entry against his name will merely say, 'deserted' or similar.

Dave W


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"John George" ON 6485 was an old ship in 1873 (built 1837) and in poor condition having been flagged out to Belgium to avoid scrutiny by BoT. It seems unlikely she would have embarked on a voyage to Australia. (She was lost in 1874) She doesn't appear in LRs of the period. My money on ON 62474.


----------



## Explorer7073 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes agree that the older ship of smaller size was unlikely to make it too far from the UK......next ...I wonder if there are any photos of it around?

thanks to all for help so far, Dave


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, probably the ship ON62474. However, don't disregard the other ON6485. If you have access to British Newspapers online, you'll find references to the John George (6485). As I haven't figured how to copy and paste, here's the gist of an advert for auction in the Shipping and Mercantile Gazette dated 1 April 1873:'...The barque John George, 460 tons register, built at Sunderland 1837, under personal survey of the late A.M. McLeod Esq, has had from time to time large repairs, and in 1867 to her hull, at a cost of £1,200; she was metalled in 1870...she has delivered 680 loads from Quebec...the vessel is a very useful ship and in every respect in first rate order....'

Probably the best route is to enquire with the contact in Newfoundland and ask the researcher to check both crew agreements for your ancestor, so you can be sure you have the right one.

Dave W


----------



## Explorer7073 (Apr 11, 2012)

The web master of this site Peter Searle has found some additional info for me and has now added it to his site about Sunderland ship building. here is the link to a valuable source of ship information.
http://www.searlecanada.org/sunderland/sunderland124.html#johngeorge


----------



## Kit Griffin (Apr 6, 2021)

Explorer7073 said:


> I have been trying to find information on a ship named "JOHN GEORGE" which I would assume to be a sailing vessel.
> My great grandfather was a crew member and deserted the ship along with two others when it arrived in Port Adelaide 30 July 1873.
> I know no other details about the ship so was hoping that someone can assist. My great grandfather stayed in Sth Australia, getting his captains ticket and owned a number of ketches. His three sons also obtained their captains ticket and operated in Sth Aust and Tasmanian waters.


There is a primitive painting of a ship John George I see today at this online auction site: Oil on canvas Primitive Painting of a ship
Doesn't give any information but I noticed the vessel's name when I looked at the closeup view of the painting.
Kind of cool.


----------

